# Updated*** Even More Babies are here!!!



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

My first doe of the year finally had babies! Two beautiful little boer bucklings arrived around 9 or 10 a.m. this morning. Checked on her at 8 a.m. and she was just laying there eating. Went back down at 10:30 and there were two little babies all clean and after birth already pushed out. I'm giving mommy and babies some time to bond and am going to get pics this evening. Only 7 more does left to go within the next couple weeks. :leap: ** Update more babies arrived early this morning. Patsy had an all red and an oreo red. Fullblood twin boers. Patsy's milk hasn't dropped yet so hopefully it will today. Got some colustrum paste and milk from another doe in them for now.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

Yeah.. that is great. Looking forward to pictures soon.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

YAY! :thumb: Congrats X :kidblue: :kidblue: ! Can't wait for pics :wink:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

Grats on your first kids of the year. :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

Congrats!! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of the handsome little devils   :stars:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

Congrats!!


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

Here's some pictures of my handsome little boys and their proud mama. They're almost identical.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

Awwwwe.....I cannot wait to have babies bouncing around my barn! Congratulations!!
How great that it went so well.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

My goodness they are almost identical! And how cute they are. Momma did a good job too.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

They are very handsome! 

:stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

wow! very handsome lil guys


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

Congrats they look nice.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

So cute!!! And maybe they are identical twins   CONGRATS :stars: :stars: :stars:
Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

I think I;m going to try go with a theme of Smokey and the Bandit this year. So these little guys are of course Smokey and Bandit.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

:birthday: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :clap:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Babies are here!!!*

:applaud: they are darling!


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: More Babies are here!!!*

Here are the newest additions. This is the first all red kid this billy has ever thrown; The billy that is the father of all the kids from this year is pictured below.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Updated** More Babies are here!!!*

So cute! Congrats on the new additions! :stars: :stars:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Updated** More Babies are here!!!*

Oh love the little paint


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Updated** More Babies are here!!!*

:stars: OMG! They are adorable and totally almost identical I cant wait for mine Its our 1st due 2/15


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Updated** More Babies are here!!!*

WOW looking good. Colors are so crazy aren't they. You would think with a red buck you would get alot of red kids. I had a red paint buck and have had almost all red traditionals but he did produce 1 all red doe with a paint dam, and a black paint doe with a black traditional dam. Other then those 2 they are all traditional and one is a black traditional.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Updated** More Babies are here!!!*

Adorable...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Updated** More Babies are here!!!*

Awww they are so pretty! No they are ADORABLE!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Updated** More Babies are here!!!*

Beautiful healthy looking kiddos!! Congrats!!


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Updated** More Babies are here!!!*

More babies arrived last night!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...Aww...those boers.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So many babies! You must be thrilled!! CONGRATS!!!    :stars: :stars: :stars: :lovey:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How wonderful. Healthy babies and mamas. Love that coloring.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice looking kids you have there. How many more do you have to go?


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

I have three more due within a week, in fact I think one is having contractions now. And then I have one due in about three weeks.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow well good for you I can't wait to see some more LOL.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Can't wait to see what else you get!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are precious! I do love the paint doe you are planning to keep! Cute cute babies!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> So many babies! You must be thrilled!! CONGRATS!!!    :stars: :stars: :stars: :lovey:


I 2nd this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

Fancy and elvira each had a set of twins yesterday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

awwww very cute!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww....how sweet!  Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow! awesome. There's one that looks like the bucket of red paint spilled over the back.. Nice markings. They look terrific.


----------

